# Find the value of an unidentified antique tricycle



## Bud Yost (Sep 15, 2013)

I have an antique tricycle that has no markings or patent numbers. I suspect that it is from the 1930's, but not sure. If you are knowledgeable about trikes from this era I would love to find out what it is. I have photos. It's very small and obviously for a tot. It's made of pressed steel and red in color.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome to the CABE! 

Without seeing the photos, you might want to check out this site and look at the various mfrs. pages showing photos of some of their models: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/

The site owner used to offer an online price guide for a small, one time, nominal fee. You could always contact him to find out about it.

Dave


----------

